# Ah just anwsered the phone.



## ScottH454 (Jun 3, 2012)

Phone just rang, answered it thinking it could be her. Nope was a debt collector been after me a few years. Told them I couldn't afford it, that it was for a membership($4,000 Direct Buy) that was cancelled an paying the debt I'd have nothing to show for it. Then proceeded to tell her I had more bills than money I made with my wife an now she just left me. So I might not make it as it is now, so if I have to decide between a living on the street in a cardboard box or paying the debt, guess which I will choose. So she didn't threaten me an said it'll just stay in collection an hung up.


----------



## InTheBedIMade (May 20, 2012)

keep your head up bro. I, at one time had 3/4 of a mil in debt and made through with a roof and my eventual sanity.

this too shall pass. don't give up.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

huge rip offs direct buy


----------



## ScottH454 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh I know figured that out when we went to buy something an they had all the extra shipping handling an proccessing fees. There is know way anyone could buy enough stuff an save enough to justify the fee.
When I met my wife I lived in a studio apartment, had my credit fixed an enough extra money to drag race my car. Now I have a $875 house payment an $14,000 in debt. Only make $1600 a month with bills now gonna be very close to that. I might squeek by, but won't be any money for anything else. Don't expect her to offer any kind of finacial help either.


----------



## InTheBedIMade (May 20, 2012)

Don't lose your hustle, and if you already have - go find it again. There are still lots of lazy people with more money than sense and that's where guys like you and I fit into the big picture. take your 5 minutes to cry about it and then go get em.

that's my ****ty advice for you.


----------

